# Show us your Peanut Tank Panther



## cyberpaull (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2016)

This is my peanut... It's a little less than a Panther. I just got the right tank in the same color but have no knew photo as of yet. If you don't want it here, tell me and I'll delete the post.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Jan 1, 2016)

*59 pii*

A few of mine.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 25, 2016)

61 Panther


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2017)

Got this one here on Cabe a few weeks ago , added a kickback to it .


----------



## phantom (May 6, 2017)

59 Panther II    This is the bike that got me back into the hobby as an adult.


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2017)

REC said:


> This is my peanut... It's a little less than a Panther. I just got the right tank in the same color but have no knew photo as of yet. If you don't want it here, tell me and I'll delete the post.



We need some before and after shots with the new tank.


----------



## mickeyc (May 6, 2017)

This is mine.  Have since added lights.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2017)

My buddy Steve has a radiant red 60.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 14, 2017)

10 15 2014



__ bushb2004
__ Oct 15, 2014


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 14, 2017)

I love peanut tanks...it's like a bike wearing a Speedo


----------



## mike (Jun 19, 2017)

Here is mine a 61 Panther III


----------



## rollfaster (May 5, 2020)

Getting ready to clean up and rebuild this 61. Have the rear and and crashrail seat.


----------



## 57pack (May 5, 2020)

My Panther 2 with Panther 3 chainguard. The Schwinn I drooled over school days.


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2021)

Radiant Blue 61.


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2021)

Radiant Red 60.


----------

